#  Nachrichten >   Kopfverletzung - Gehirnerschütterung wirkt lange nach >

## Focus.de

Selbst eine leichte Gehirnerschütterung kann gravierende Langzeitfolgen haben. Noch nach sechs Jahren leiden Gedächtnis und Lernfähigkeit, haben deutsche Forscher festgestellt.     Weiterlesen...  *Information:*
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

